# Colnago Master X Light



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

I am thinking about purchasing a 2004 master x light frame, however I have some concerns about purchasing a steel frame. Originally, I was going to purchase a Dream HP, but that was when I had visions of racing in my mind. I am very intrigued by racing, but the odds of me actually getting involved are extremely low. However, I like to have some structure to my training, so I train as if racing was my goal. I would like to find a bike that is very comfortable to ride for 3-6 hours but is still capable of climbing and sprinting well. In addition, I don't want the bike to break after 2-3 years of use, which is what made me think of steel. When I asked my LBS about steel bikes he looked at me as if I was from Mars. He said that steel bikes are basically ridden by older riders who are more interested in comfort than performance. Is it difficult to maintain a steel bike? Is there a noticeable difference when climbing or sprinting with bikes that weigh 18 lbs instead of 15 lbs? Just in case I do decide to race....are there any bikes that are very comfortable to ride for long periods of time but you can also race on? My budget is about $3500. I appreciate any advice you could give me. Thanks.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I have a steel Colnago Classic, very similar to the MXL but w/out shaped tubes. It is extremely comfortable for long rides - and I have no problems dropping some riders on 15lb. bikes on hills or in sprints.  You have to remember that a 2 lb. difference in frame weight (which is at the very extreme end of possibility) is still rather insignificant - my body weight fluctuates easily that much depending on what I had for dinner, fluid intake, and how 'productive' my morning coffee was. A 3-lb bike weight difference is going to include fork and component choices that will also affect ride characteristics.

I ride my steel bike in any weather - did fifty miles yesterday and it p*ssed rain on me the entire time. Washed it when I got home, drained the frame, dried it, lubed the drivetrain and cables - only took 10 minutes and you'd have to do all that no matter what the frame material. That said, I do have one rust spot on a HT lug where the chrome has flaked off. Maybe use a hard wax if you're particularly concerned with appearances. Do treat the inside of the frame with Wiegle Frame Saver once a year or so.

The MXL sounds like a great choice for your needs. If you do end up racing, it very well may survive the inevitable crashes better than an aluminum bike like the Dream. Very classy ride, built to last, and the 2004 will retain good value since they've (horrors!) started tacking on left-over carbon B-stays to the 2005 models.

That said, I'm waiting on a new frame, and I went for a carbon Look. Lighter and stiffer, but more $$. To be honest, I just wanted something new and different. Building the Colnago up as a fixed gear so I don't have so much drivetrain to clean on rainy days.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago MXL*



peterpen said:


> I have a steel Colnago Classic, very similar to the MXL but w/out shaped tubes. It is extremely comfortable for long rides - and I have no problems dropping some riders on 15lb. bikes on hills or in sprints.  You have to remember that a 2 lb. difference in frame weight (which is at the very extreme end of possibility) is still rather insignificant - my body weight fluctuates easily that much depending on what I had for dinner, fluid intake, and how 'productive' my morning coffee was. A 3-lb bike weight difference is going to include fork and component choices that will also affect ride characteristics.
> 
> I ride my steel bike in any weather - did fifty miles yesterday and it p*ssed rain on me the entire time. Washed it when I got home, drained the frame, dried it, lubed the drivetrain and cables - only took 10 minutes and you'd have to do all that no matter what the frame material. That said, I do have one rust spot on a HT lug where the chrome has flaked off. Maybe use a hard wax if you're particularly concerned with appearances. Do treat the inside of the frame with Wiegle Frame Saver once a year or so.
> 
> ...



I bought a Colnago MXL in October, it is comfortable and you'll ride harder because of it. I do not race and probably will never, bike is used for club rides. It is stored indoors and rust is not a problem even in the high humidity of south Texas. This is my second Colnago, the Mix ( 2nd bike) is really stiff aluminum and for a heavy rider like me, it's too stiff. I only use it for hilly rides, it does climb like an angel. La Bicicletta at http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/us/tlsstore.cgi?user_action=list&category=Colnago carries the frame at lowest price i've seen. theres 2 on eBay this week. Some members of this board and most shops you visit will react as if steel is bad word, but don't let that discourage you. A MXL with a light set of wheels, carbon fork, seat post, stem and maybe a carbon crankset will get race ready. enjoy the ride.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Do what peterpen did and check out Look. I hear they have good durability too.


----------



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

*MXL is an excellent bike*

My 2003 mxl got destroyed this summer, but I did managed to log enough serious miles to truly love the ride. My only complaint was the Force fork - my new ride (steel custom Landshark) has an easton ec90 slx fork and is MUCH nicer. 

I did ride the Dream before purchasing the MXL - the alum / carbon mix was stiff and very, very responsive and light as hell. The thing literally jumps out from under you. However, for a day to day rider I value the subtle comfort while still being as rigid, so I chose the steel bike. 

BTW, the lugs are some of the most beautiful ever, and I remembe as a much younger rider the sexy as hell lugwork of 20 years ago. Get the MXL - tons of tradition, fantastic ride, and lots of gorgerous character.


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Where to Purchase Colnago MXL*

I appreciate the advice from everyone. I think I'll go ahead and purchase the MXL in the next few weeks. I contacted Trialtir-USA to see if they had any left in stock from 2004, but they said no all they had was the new 2005 Master Carbon. I was checking out La Bicicletta and they have an excellent price on the frame and fork. However, I'm not sure how I feel about purchasing the frame online. I am much more comfortable dealing with a LBS that specializes in Colnago. If I have a problem with the frame I'll have to send it back to La Bicicletta. If I purchase the frame from La Bicicletta, will a LBS build up the rest of the bike or do they shy away from that sort of thing? Once again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Shouldn't be a big deal if it's a decent LBS, especially since you're picking up something that isn't currently stocked by the distributor (so they aren't losing a sale per se.) If they give you a hard time, find a better shop. But most shops are happy to deal with a customer who knows what he wants, especially when they get to do a sweet build like a MXL.
Enjoy your ride - it's the last of a special breed. Hopefully you'll have it dialed in by the time April rolls around, so you can follow Paris-Roubaix or Ronde Van Vlaanderen and then go pretend on your own!


----------



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

*Fyi*

FYI

Competitivecyclist.com has the MXL frame/fork for $1899, but only for sizes 50-54. This thread has made me want one too!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Force Fork?*



EvilGilligan said:


> My 2003 mxl got destroyed this summer, but I did managed to log enough serious miles to truly love the ride. My only complaint was the Force fork - my new ride (steel custom Landshark) has an easton ec90 slx fork and is MUCH nicer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What didn't you like about the Force fork?
> ...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago MXL*



prs77 said:


> I appreciate the advice from everyone. I think I'll go ahead and purchase the MXL in the next few weeks. I contacted Trialtir-USA to see if they had any left in stock from 2004, but they said no all they had was the new 2005 Master Carbon. I was checking out La Bicicletta and they have an excellent price on the frame and fork. However, I'm not sure how I feel about purchasing the frame online. I am much more comfortable dealing with a LBS that specializes in Colnago. If I have a problem with the frame I'll have to send it back to La Bicicletta. If I purchase the frame from La Bicicletta, will a LBS build up the rest of the bike or do they shy away from that sort of thing? Once again, thanks for all the help.


Have La Bicicletta install the bottom bracket and a headset. the rest of the build up should be within your capablities. another option would to have the online shop do a complete buildup, mix parts to keep the price down. i wouldn't worry about warranty issues, it's a pretty high quality machine. i bought an Mxl on-line and had a local shop transfer parts over from a frame i sold on eBay. This is a business, when i called around i asked if they would get pissed off building up a bike i didn't buy from them, even the shop i go to all the time understood and did the work. the other option would be send to another online shop like GVH bikes or colorado cyclist for the build up if they have a better price.

Both of mine have carbon forks so i don't know how the ride would be for steel or the Force. enjoy the ride..........


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*prs77,

I can not believe the negligence that is going on in this forum. No one has mentioned the Maestro! Granted, you won't find him at your local LBS; the Maestro (Mike Perry) is in England. You can order online, but to finalize your order, he'll want to talk to you on the phone to make sure that you are satisfied. Even with the weak US dollar his prices still beat anyone else. A 2005 MLX frame (Master Carbon): $1,603. 

Mike has been dealing in Colnagos for 30 years. Therefore he has a direct relationship with them. He does not go through the distributor. He can get you a frame painted in any of the color schemes for the last five years or so, at no extra charge. I don't know but he may be able to get you a non-carbon MLX too. If you search RBR or other forum sites you will find huge raves about the Maestro and how he goes the extra mile (kilometer). So I would definitely consider him before making your final choice. The Maestro site 

Best of luck, I'm jealous
Tshirt*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

prs77 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a 2004 master x light frame, however I have some concerns about purchasing a steel frame. Originally, I was going to purchase a Dream HP, but that was when I had visions of racing in my mind. I am very intrigued by racing, but the odds of me actually getting involved are extremely low. However, I like to have some structure to my training, so I train as if racing was my goal. I would like to find a bike that is very comfortable to ride for 3-6 hours but is still capable of climbing and sprinting well. In addition, I don't want the bike to break after 2-3 years of use, which is what made me think of steel. When I asked my LBS about steel bikes he looked at me as if I was from Mars. He said that steel bikes are basically ridden by older riders who are more interested in comfort than performance. Is it difficult to maintain a steel bike? Is there a noticeable difference when climbing or sprinting with bikes that weigh 18 lbs instead of 15 lbs? Just in case I do decide to race....are there any bikes that are very comfortable to ride for long periods of time but you can also race on? My budget is about $3500. I appreciate any advice you could give me. Thanks.


If it fits you this is your bike. I too race very occasioanally and ride hard but don't need a full on race bike since 90% of the time I'm just riding for fun. I have a 62cm Colnago that I can get under 20 pounds with light wheels. Since I weigh about 2 bucks I don't worry about anything lighter. I made the dumb promise that this bike would last me the next ten years and my wife remembers! I think it'll make it and more. Solid and stiff it is great for long rides and rock stable for decscents. Buy this bike now and have it last a lifetime or buy a light AL one and be ready to replace it in 4 years.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Hold on...*

My first thought was to suggest il Maestro as well, but I remembered an earlier post somewhere about his inability to provide MXL's - apparently he has no backstock and can only get MXL Carbons. In addition, and correct me if I'm wrong, but as of 2005 there is a $300 surcharge for any non-stock paintjobs. 
That said, his prices certainly can't be beat for 2005 frames. Close to $1000 cheaper for C50's.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

prs77 said:


> I appreciate the advice from everyone. I think I'll go ahead and purchase the MXL in the next few weeks. I contacted Trialtir-USA to see if they had any left in stock from 2004, but they said no all they had was the new 2005 Master Carbon. I was checking out La Bicicletta and they have an excellent price on the frame and fork. However, I'm not sure how I feel about purchasing the frame online. I am much more comfortable dealing with a LBS that specializes in Colnago. If I have a problem with the frame I'll have to send it back to La Bicicletta. If I purchase the frame from La Bicicletta, will a LBS build up the rest of the bike or do they shy away from that sort of thing? Once again, thanks for all the help.


be aware Colnago sizes their bikes kinda different. Make sure you know what size you need or that the Colnago geometry will work for your proportions.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I got one of his last few...*



peterpen said:


> My first thought was to suggest il Maestro as well, but I remembered an earlier post somewhere about his inability to provide MXL's - apparently he has no backstock and can only get MXL Carbons. In addition, and correct me if I'm wrong, but as of 2005 there is a $300 surcharge for any non-stock paintjobs.
> That said, his prices certainly can't be beat for 2005 frames. Close to $1000 cheaper for C50's.


MXL for a great price... now I have two MXL! And if $300 non-stock paint job surcharge is true then I am glad I ordered my CT2 in November! But then I don't remember seeing such statement on his site though...?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Maybe Maestro has a sweetheart deal, but when I was considering another Colnago, I was told by my buddy (who sells Colnago at his shop) that there is now a $300 "upcharge" for non-2005 paintjobs. In the past he had been able to order any paintjob from their past catalogues with no charge, just an extra (sometimes lengthy) wait. Who knows - maybe this is just more TrialTir wankery?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

peterpen said:


> Maybe Maestro has a sweetheart deal, but when I was considering another Colnago, I was told by my buddy (who sells Colnago at his shop) that there is now a $300 "upcharge" for non-2005 paintjobs. In the past he had been able to order any paintjob from their past catalogues with no charge, just an extra (sometimes lengthy) wait. Who knows - maybe this is just more TrialTir wankery?


I think mine took 4 months. Those Italians take their time. Then again it was an insurance replacement and I was laid up with a broken scapula for most of the time anyway. Worth the wait.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*It's been about 2 month...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think mine took 4 months. Those Italians take their time. Then again it was an insurance replacement and I was laid up with a broken scapula for most of the time anyway. Worth the wait.


and according to Mike I should expect it around March... just in time to start getting ready for the season... I am gathering the few components I need now....

As for the Trialtir's $300 charge I think it probably is simply the cost of extra work that goes into special ordering and handling and shipping. As far as I know Mike himself goes to Colnago in Italy once a month to order and pick up frames etc. But even if you order from Mike you have to remember to figure in the shipping cost from UK (rather high compared to Total's - DHL) as well as the duty you have to pay later ( I only pay once in a while when I order from other UK shops but not when I order from Mike... I think it's UPS he uses... I pay duty everytime!)

Still Mike's price is better and the personal touch you get is worth it... this is my third Colnago from him. Seeing all the nastiness after I took apart my fully built MXL I got from LBS... never again... they have a bunch of high school kids work on these high end bikes... well... I don't let them touch any of my bikes anymore. I can still hear the voice of the owner (the"real" wrench who's too busy selling bikes) coming from the back end shop area..."OMG what did you do now!!!"  You see they'll patch things up and you get your bike back less chunks of metal from inside the HT or steerer cut too short etc... but then I am just speaking bout my lbs...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

6was9 said:


> and according to Mike I should expect it around March... just in time to start getting ready for the season... I am gathering the few components I need now....
> 
> As for the Trialtir's $300 charge I think it probably is simply the cost of extra work that goes into special ordering and handling and shipping. As far as I know Mike himself goes to Colnago in Italy once a month to order and pick up frames etc. But even if you order from Mike you have to remember to figure in the shipping cost from UK (rather high compared to Total's - DHL) as well as the duty you have to pay later ( I only pay once in a while when I order from other UK shops but not when I order from Mike... I think it's UPS he uses... I pay duty everytime!)
> 
> Still Mike's price is better and the personal touch you get is worth it... this is my third Colnago from him. Seeing all the nastiness after I took apart my fully built MXL I got from LBS... never again... they have a bunch of high school kids work on these high end bikes... well... I don't let them touch any of my bikes anymore. I can still hear the voice of the owner (the"real" wrench who's too busy selling bikes) coming from the back end shop area..."OMG what did you do now!!!"  You see they'll patch things up and you get your bike back less chunks of metal from inside the HT or steerer cut too short etc... but then I am just speaking bout my lbs...


You gotta wonder why Colnago only sells in the US through Trialtar. You'd think there would be plenty business to set up their own shop here without having to deal with middlemen. I think I asked this question earlier and don't recall what the reasoning was.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*The same thing with DeRosa...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> You gotta wonder why Colnago only sells in the US through Trialtar. You'd think there would be plenty business to set up their own shop here without having to deal with middlemen. I think I asked this question earlier and don't recall what the reasoning was.


I still regret not getting a DeRosa or two when Mike used to sell them! Mike's not a very happy camper regarding the DeRosa's new business practice... read it on his website.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

The $300 charge is the US distributor charge. There is no Colnago charge for a non-standard paint scheme.
I have had three US shops tell me that special order colors are not possible this year, and the biggest dealer in the US says only colors from the 2004 are possible to special order. "That Ernesto is one strange bird, he picks certain colors each year, and that is all you can really get."
None of which seems to be true.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

I have to say that unless you are totally fixated on a Colnago for some reason, take the $1800-$2000 or so that you will have to pay for a non-custom, sort-of mass-produced frame made in Italy (the Euro exchange is killing us now!) and invest it in a custom-sized steel frame from a US maker. The wait will probably be no more than getting a 'nago that must be ordered. For example go to this site: http://www.hampsten.com/ and take a look at the Giro '88 model. I got one about a year ago for just under $2K and it is custom made with Richard Sachs lugs and true temper platinum and S3 tubing--arguably the best in the business. There is a picture of mine posted in the bike gallery here. It will last forever, it is custom made, and best of all, when you pull up next to all those Colnagos and other euro bikes which, by the way aren't made by the guys whose names are on the top tube any longer, you will stand out well above the crowd. It's not all about style either, this bike just rides perfectly. Best mix of comfort without sacrificing handling and climbing, sprinting etc. I think I can also say I am not biased, because I own both a Colnago and a Hampsten. I race the Colnago because I am not worried about crashing it--it is easily replaced; and I ride the Hampsten because I love the style, feel and exclusivity of it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sailorboy said:


> by the way aren't made by the guys whose names are on the top tube any longer


says who? who are they made by then?


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> says who? who are they made by then?


So, you contend that Ernesto himself is wielding the torch and silver on this guy's 1 of 5000 MXL's?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*colnago mxl*



peterpen said:


> Maybe Maestro has a sweetheart deal, but when I was considering another Colnago, I was told by my buddy (who sells Colnago at his shop) that there is now a $300 "upcharge" for non-2005 paintjobs. In the past he had been able to order any paintjob from their past catalogues with no charge, just an extra (sometimes lengthy) wait. Who knows - maybe this is just more TrialTir wankery?


La Bicicletta at http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/us/tlsstore.cgi?user_action=link&link=mainpage has 2004s for $1395 plus shipping ($40 +/_) . the shop is located in canada. not sure if they use the american distributor or the availabiltiy of custom colors.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sailorboy said:


> So, you contend that Ernesto himself is wielding the torch and silver on this guy's 1 of 5000 MXL's?


No...but they come out of his factory. This likely results in much BETTER QC than in some "artisian's" shed.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> No...but they come out of his factory. This likely results in much BETTER QC than in some "artisian's" shed.


Actually, I've seen many colnago frames with crappy quality control issues like obvious paint flaws, ugly welds, whatever. And I've heard enough similar stories from other people to make me apprehensive about ever paying retail for one of them. This and other discussion forums are rife with stories of colnago frames that were poorly finished in other factories! What kind of QC is that?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sailorboy said:


> Actually, I've seen many colnago frames with crappy quality control issues like obvious paint flaws, ugly welds, whatever. And I've heard enough similar stories from other people to make me apprehensive about ever paying retail for one of them. This and other discussion forums are rife with stories of colnago frames that were poorly finished in other factories! What kind of QC is that?


It's the Italian way I guess. I've heard these stories too. Fortunately, my MXL looks great and seems durable enough. Every manufacturer will have horror stories posted about bad bikes getting through. I've heard them about Seven, Trek, Merlin...you name it. The bad stuff is what prompts people to write. You rarely hear as much about the satisfied customers.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*MXL In Memphis,TN.*

Outdoors, Inc. in Memphis, TN has a 58 cm MXL in stock. They are closing out Colnago and are trying to get rid of their current stock. The MXL( frame & Flash fork) was offered to me for $1050.00. I had a freind go by and they told him a little higher price. They also had a smaller size C40 complete bike for $3800.00 range. I think it was Chorus equiped. I wound up buying a Classic for $700.00. Heres their link.
http://www.outdoorsinc.com/index.cfm

John at their Cordova store is their Nag expert.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> It's the Italian way I guess. I've heard these stories too. Fortunately, my MXL looks great and seems durable enough. Every manufacturer will have horror stories posted about bad bikes getting through. I've heard them about Seven, Trek, Merlin...you name it. The bad stuff is what prompts people to write. You rarely hear as much about the satisfied customers.


Maybe that's the price we pay for their popularity. Anyway, without venturing too far from the original premise, they are still good bikes, I love mine, but I just wouldn't pay the full retail price for one. FYI, my Hampsten was delayed by a few weeks from the original promised delivery because Steve said the paint job had a "slight problem" and had to be sent back for a re-paint. To me that is an example of the advantages of a small company. The owner himself is inspecting everything before it goes to the customer. I don't know if anyone has mentioned it but the warranties offered by Colnago and other Euro makers are often only 1 or 2 years. I don't know about you, but that's unacceptable after a $2000 or more investment.


----------

